# Pancake Day!!



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2009)

I love Shrove Tuesday!

Not because I follow the church year (other then the 5 evangelical feast days) But because i love pancakes!

And every place you turn this week some place is offering a "pancake special".

Now I must admit a vested interest in this issue; I am the president of the South-East New Brunswick Maple Producers Association. And as such I think that any effort that results in more syrup on pancakes has to be of God!

So does anyone have a favorite pancake and syrup story they would like to share?


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 24, 2009)

Dude, pancakes are like the ultimate comfort food!


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 24, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Dude, pancakes are like the ultimate comfort food!



No, that would be biscuits and gravy for me.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2009)

I like 'em both.

This past Sunday I had biscuits & gravy (made by my wife) along with pancakes (made by my mum). And boys, I was feelin real comfortable.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 24, 2009)

Pancakes are the ultimate comfort food cause you can eat em any time of the day. Trying doing that with mac and cheese. Don't go too good with breakfast, now do it?


----------

